
The Latest Dump of Alleged NSA Tools Is ‘The Worst Thing Since Snowden’ - janvdberg
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/the-latest-shadow-brokers-dump-of-alleged-nsa-tools-is-awful-news-for-the-internet
======
tptacek
_" This FUZZBUNCH framework contains the closest thing to a cyber weapon since
Stuxnet," Hacker Fantastic said. "It is packed full of exploits. It's
Metasploit but with zero-days."_

This describes a whole category of commercial products that anyone with a few
thousand dollars can buy, and have been able to buy for at least 10 years.

~~~
youdontknowtho
That's a great point. The barrier to entry for "internet weapons" is way lower
than people are making it seem.

------
hackuser
I'm more interested in their NSA hacking "tools". If the NSA can be
compromised and have dangerous assets stolen, whether or not there are Windows
cracking tools available seems to beg the question.

Also, will heads ever roll at the top of the NSA for these apparent failures?
Isn't it akin to stealing weapons from military armories, except that these
weapons can be effortlessly, instantly, and infinitely reproduced and
distributed worldwide - a risk the security experts at the NSA clearly must
have been aware of ahead of time.

~~~
sharun
Rather than heads rolling what will happen is doubling or tripling of budget
requests to safeguard the crown jewels, setting up new battalions of watchmen
to watch the watchmen and so on.

History tells us as these budgets grow uncontrollably sooner or later the
empire runs out of cash to pay the soldier.

~~~
hackuser
> History tells us as these budgets grow uncontrollably sooner or later the
> empire runs out of cash to pay the soldier.

In which nation has that happened? The U.S. certainly has had more serious
problems in its defense institutions, and its level of defense spending is
relatively low now, relative to post-WWII budgets, and especially relative to
GDP.

~~~
sharun
It's a long list. Google Paul Kennedy.

~~~
hackuser
Name one or two?

------
doktrin
Is the most recent dump also from <=2013?

------
gruez
link to dump?

~~~
campuscodi
[https://steemit.com/shadowbrokers/@theshadowbrokers/lost-
in-...](https://steemit.com/shadowbrokers/@theshadowbrokers/lost-in-
translation)

